# Brembo Big Brake for R32 ?



## Ironman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

I know there is actually from Endless a bracket kit which allows to fit the R35 front brakes (6pot 380mm drilled discs) to a BNR32 with some 18" rims (for example Nismo LM GT4).

There is a new Brembo GT upgrade kit which is called 1M1.8030A and it is only for BNR34 not for BCNR33 or BNR32. Can I hope that there is any kit to get it compatible for my BNR32 ?
The advantage is the 355mm discs will fit better under my BBS LM/Rota 18" rims and the kit is complete with stainless steel lines and pads.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

what about the f40 brake kit?

why limit your choices to brembos?
ap do a 343mm 6 pot kit.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 3, 2007)

I will tell you:

Nearly every AP-Racing Brake, that I heard produced so much creepy noise that I hate it !

I think Brembo makes the best compromise between braking and streetability.

Don't forget: in Germany we can drive so fast as we want at most "Autobahn"s, but we don't have so much race tracks (only the Nürburgring in the near and there is much traffic...Hockenheim, Oschersleben and so on is quite far away) !

For my black GT-R I bought the K-Sport Front 8pot-355mm-Kit with DS2500 pads, but I can't say something about it, because it isn't installed yet.
Now for my second GT-R I want the best "SuperStreet-Brakes". The Brembo F40/F50-Kit is old fashioned. The modern 4-pot-GT-Kit is upgraded, but unfortunately the 6-pot-kit is only for the BNR34 as I wrote. I think the braking effort is the same because of the diameter of the pistons, but even if it is the same, 6pots are smoother and more controlable than 4pots !

Anybody out there knows something about my question ?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

My APs are fine!! The ideal combo is AP calipers and maybe project mu discs.

How easily are you overheating your current setup?


----------



## Ironman (Oct 3, 2007)

Overheating ? Never, when I must brake I hit the brake pedal fast and strong and after that I give the discs enough chance to cool down. The main thing is, if I brake my brain have to touch the inner bone...than it is good.
My personal experience: 
- Sumitomo calipers, stock discs and stock pads: disgusting, if you love your life !
- Sumitomo calipers and Ferodo DS2500: much better, good enough, if you drive and brake carefully
- Brembo R33 calipers and Ferodo DS2500: very good braking, I think good enough for me, but hard to find in good used condition for a fair price...

So I think about the new Brembo GT-Kit. O.K., it will cost much:
2500GBP: Brembo GT Front Brake Kit f. BNR34 (6 Piston Aluminium-Monoblock caliper, 2pc rotor 14inch/355mm, metal braid lines, high performance pads, small parts...)

2500GBP: Brembo GT Rear Brake Kit f. R32/33/34 (4 Piston Aluminium-Monoblock caliper, 2pc rotor 13.6inch/345mm, metal braid lines, high performance pads, small parts...)

2350GBP: Brembo GT Front Brake Kit f. R32/33/34 (4 Piston Aluminium-Monoblock caliper, 2pc rotor 14inch/355mm, metal braid lines, high performance pads, small parts...)

Source: Big Brake Kits -


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the only difference between the specific kits R32/R33/R34 is that the bolts for an R34 are 14mm where as on R32/R33 the bolts are 12mm.

All you have to do is drill out the 12mm holes on the hub to 14mm for you to be able to fit R34 specific kits to the R32/R33!

You cant go wrong with a full set up of Project Mu!

Have you thought about using R34 Brembo's and Performance Friction discs and pads? They have lots of amazing write ups.

Baz


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

you can get calipers cheap from every Brembo equiped 350Z (the same as R34 Gold Brembos)....buy some good dics and pads and off you go


----------



## omnigear (May 26, 2013)

zell said:


> you can get calipers cheap from every Brembo equiped 350Z (the same as R34 Gold Brembos)....buy some good dics and pads and off you go


sorry to bump this, does this work for the front and rear?


----------

